
[duplicate] Information Leaks via Safari’s Intelligent Tracking Prevention [pdf] - scottmotte
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/2001/2001.07421.pdf
======
scottmotte
my mistake. this was already posted 2 days ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22119832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22119832)

